# Lathe chuck recommendation 5/8" id drive



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a Shopsmith 10er, that I use for the occasional turning that I do.
Can anyone recommend a chuck, that would fit the 5/8" shaft on the headstock?
Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

*you could get an adapter*

Penn State Industries sell an adapter that converts from the Shopsmith 5/8ths straight to one of the standard threaded spindle sizes (I forget which one).

This would allow you to choose the chuck you want (rather than being stuck choosing from the ones that fit).

(edit ... just found the item, it converts Shopsmith to 1" x 8 tpi ... LINK )


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Several of the brand name chucks sell inserts for the Shopsmith. I would have to dig out my catalogs to narrow it down. If you use an adaptor you extend the chuck out further which causes more vibration. The adaptor would allow you to use other accessories however which might be a good thing. 
I just looked and Penn State Ind doesn't have any chucks that go directly to the shopsmith. You must have their adaptor. 
Vicmarc, Oneway and Technatool all offer shopsmith inserts for their chucks. You can get them from www.woodturnerscatalog.com 
I checked the Grizzly catalog and they only offer the shopsmith adaptor for their chucks that aren't made for wood turning. They sell them as woodturning chucks but the jaws aren't really designed to hold wood very well. Certainly not as good as the chucks made for this purpose.


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

I use a 10ER and I picked up the Nova midi chuck from Woodcraft when they were running a good special on them. If memory serves I had to get the adapter from Penn State since that particular midi chuck didn't take their own insert. 

I put a variable speed drive on mine and it really makes it a joy to use.:yes::thumbsup:


----------

